# Could He Do Halter Classes?



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I like him  How old is he? You mayaswell go and try even if it is just a few local shows, good luck


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Why not? He'll get lots of experience out of it. My horse is somewhat fugly (registered though), but I plan on halter showing her. I don't care about the place anyway - just want her to have this experience.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, I would do it for the experience. I don't know how he'd do, but I actually like him quite a bit, he's got a nice all-around build (and I'm glad to see him getting his feet done in that first photo  )


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

yes me to about the hoof thing.anyways..GO FOR IT!! i mean ur not gonna die if u don't place.i like him very much.very cute! and i agree with the thick neck muscle.hes a very cute pony..what breed?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw he's very cute. I also like his build- I say go for it.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

he's an appaloosa or poa


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Why could he not do halter classes? I don't see why a horse couldnt do them. He's got correct conformation, no reason why you couldnt.


----------

